# Alice in Wonderland!



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

So i watched MOST of Alice in Wonderland today.
And might i tell you... its kinda trippy.
So i decided to make this thread so when you guys get around to watching it, you can say what you thought.
Maybe post if you even going to see it?
I was a fan of the Old books and such, so i had to see this!
Jonney Depp does an AWESOME job as the mad hatter 


Ill keep my mouth shut for NOW cause i dont wanna put spoilers... except for this.


Spoiler



I thought the Mad Hatter dance at the end was WAY intense and trippy


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought it was going to be released tomorrow...? Oh wait. Time zones. 

I'm planning to watch it on Sat (in two days) but I'm not sure if I really want to... Johnny Depp scares me like no other. He made Charlie and the Chocolate Factory creepy.

I just might get nightmares.


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I thought it was going to be released tomorrow...? Oh wait. Time zones.
> 
> I'm planning to watch it on Sat (in two days) but I'm not sure if I really want to... Johnny Depp scares me like no other. He made Charlie and the Chocolate Factory creepy.
> 
> I just might get nightmares.



It got released 2 days ago here XD
New Zealand is amazing like that, Plus i work at the cinemas! Yay!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 5, 2010)

I have two issues with this movie based on the trailers I've seen.

1. It stars Johnny Depp. He is an anti-American bastard, and I wouldn't give him two pennies to rub together.

2. The girl who plays Alice has a very nice color palette and clothing, but she is way too old and not pretty. Taylor Momsen would've been really great though!


----------



## granville (Mar 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. It stars Johnny Depp. He is an anti-American bastard, and I wouldn't give him two pennies to rub together.


>_> Really? Are you THAT obsessed with who acts in movies? I can guarantee that every single actor in existence has done something you hate. And saying something like that is probably WHY people are so anti-american. Really, that mentality just proves that you have some kind of inferior complex where it bothers you what people think of you. I'm an American myself. I'm not going to care if someone hates the country though, that happens and i don't care.

I've never heard of him being anti american anyways. Did you make that up or something? Who cares?

As for the movie itself, I'm not very interested. Not because i don't like any of the actors, but it seems rather generic to me, whimsical or not. We'll see. It just seems like another movie Burton is trying to put on his "remake list". Watched a video from the AVGN (not in his act) where he mentioned Burton would probably try to remake Wizard of Oz next. I feel like that's probably what he's going to do, and what he's been trying to do lately, starting with the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 5, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome logic! I have an idea, let's join the KKK because minorities disapprove of racism and so the KKK has a reason to hate minorities!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do hate most actors for their anti-American, anti-capitalistic views. And I very rarely go to the movies. Because I support capitalism, I have the choice to not support a movie because of who stars in it. You have really awesome opinions though so I'm sad they're not to your liking.


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

America should get over themselves.


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, saw the movie in 3D Wednesday(EST). I don't really get why they chose to show it in 3D as there are very few shots/scenes that actually "pop-out" at you and over all I don't really think it helped in the presentation.

Storywise it was only average for me as it didn't evoke any of the interest I had on previous Tim Burton movies. It feels lacking somehow, like Tim Burton didn't really go all out on the script so the movie can get a GP rating. I enjoyed Charlie and the Chocolate Factory; loved them musical scenes!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 6, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> America should get over themselves.



+1


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Haven't seen it, never plan to.  I watched the old one and it felt like 5 hours of my life wasted...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

Haven't seen it and don't plan on it. I'm really sick of this whole Burton-Depp orgy. It's annoying. Some of the Burton-Depp original stuff was alright at best, but these "let's rape classic films" thing has gone on too far. Alice in Wonderland was already penned by a pedophile drug hound (true story), we don't need even more creepiness to it. As for Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, forget it. Burton needs to make more Nightmare Before Christmas stuff again.


----------



## Jaems (Mar 6, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> I have two issues with this movie based on the trailers I've seen.
> 
> 1. It stars Johnny Depp. He is an anti-American bastard, and I wouldn't give him two pennies to rub together.
> 
> 2. The girl who plays Alice has a very nice color palette and clothing, but she is way too old and not pretty. Taylor Momsen would've been really great though!


1. You miss out on a lot of great movies then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. No, Taylor Momsen looks too much like a crack-whore. Mia Wasikowska on the other hand is very pretty.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 6, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> 2. No, Taylor Momsen looks too much like a crack-whore. Mia Wasikowska on the other hand is very pretty.



What! Taylor is the prettiest girl ever!


Spoiler











Anyway, I had no idea Alice in Wonderland had any sort of following, the only one I'm at all familiar with is the Disney cartoon one. I tried to read the book but, I just couldn't, I hate reading lol >


----------



## granville (Mar 6, 2010)

Alice is 7 in the book, only a kid could pull off the accuracy in my opinion. In fact, the 1985 TV special probably pulled her look off the best (as a real person that is). I watched it when i was little, it was a pretty fun watch for my age at least. Never seen it since, but i'd watch it again to see how well it aged. As it is, I know Disney's version is panned by some for not being accurate enough, but i don't know how well Burton can do it either. To be honest though, when i first heard he was directing, i expected something akin to American McGee's Alice game for the PC. If you're familiar with it, you'd know what i mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Awesome logic! I have an idea, let's join the KKK because minorities disapprove of racism and so the KKK has a reason to hate minorities!
> That makes absolutely no sense at all. AT ALL. There is no way you could have possibly made that connection by using sound reason. I consider myself fairly attuned to being able to understand analogies, but i've read that 10 times and it still makes absolutely no sense, nor does it pertain to what i said at all. My point was that many Americans are so self-absorbed and arrogant, touting themselves as the "greatest country on earth". They also shove it in the face of other countries. It's no fucking wonder why the world has such a low image of us, often it's accurate. I won't even bother trying to say how ridiculous when people actually believe that crap, as if they're inherently better in some way than another group of people.
> 
> QUOTEAmerica should get over themselves.


This. I'm an American (and i'm certainly no anti-American by any means, it's a nice place to live most of the time, day to day speaking), but i'd never be stupid enough to claim we're perfect (or anywhere near it). That's not even a lack of patriotism either. If you're proud of your country, fine. If you put other countries down because of your pride, that's not patriotism, that's arrogance and close-mindedness. Nothing to be proud of when you're too self-absorbed to see past your own inflated ego.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 6, 2010)

paraphrase of granville said:
			
		

> You don't like anti-Americans. That is a valid reason for other countries to hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is trolling. No one said anything about one's country being better than another. I said I wouldn't support a movie starring an actor who makes a living on traditional American values, yet speaks out against them. I like traditional American values, and I don't like Johnny Depp. Thanks for the advice though, it really speaks to me


----------



## Jaems (Mar 6, 2010)

Guys, stop arguing about traditional American values! They suck, okay. Big deal. Get over it.

Let's get back on topic now!
This movie was actually okay, I saw it tonight. Nothing amazing, but was okay.


----------



## dajavax (Mar 6, 2010)

saw it yesterday... won a ticket for the premiere... anyways... it was nothing amazing... and i actually found it to be very fast... the scenes seemed to be cut a lot... but it was still good


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

so in other words, it's not worth the ticket price and heck if u have a choice, you would rather watch it by other means?


----------

